# upgrade-Problem auf vServer



## SAVERSERVER (12. Jan. 2011)

kann auf dem vSERVER kein 
apt-get upgrade oder safe-upgrade durchführen???


```
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abh?ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Lese erweiterte Statusinformationen      
Initialisiere Paketstatus... Fertig
Lese Task-Beschreibungen... Fertig 
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-suexec apache2-utils apache2.2-common dpkg dpkg-dev libapache2-mod-fcgid libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i386 
  libssl-dev libssl0.9.8 libxml2 locales openssl phpmyadmin 
Die folgenden Pakete werden EMPFOHLEN, aber NICHT installiert:
  xml-core 
18 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zus?tzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Muss 0B/30,0MB an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 12,3kB zus?tzlich belegt sein.
Wollen Sie fortsetzen? [Y/n/?]
[....]
apache2 (2.2.9-10+lenny9) stable-security; urgency=low

  * The latest openssl upgrade added support for SSL/TLS secure renegotiation
    (RFC 5746) to fix the protocol vulnerability CVE-2009-3555 but disallows
    renegotiation for clients that do not yet support this extension.  This
    upgrade of apache2 adds the new SSLInsecureRenegotiation directive which
    allows to revert to the old behaviour. If you need to support such
    clients, uncomment the 'SSLInsecureRenegotiation on' line in
    /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf

 -- Stefan Fritsch <sf@debian.org>  Mon, 15 Nov 2010 22:53:03 +0100

/tmp/tmp6kGnXJ (END)
```
/etc/apt/sources.list:

```
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib

deb http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main

deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
deb-src http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
```
schon mal besten Dank für euere Hilfe


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2011)

Drücke einfach auf "q", wenn der Text erscheint. Dann macht apt weiter.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (12. Jan. 2011)

Danke Till,

ich glaube es ja wirklich nicht, da bin ich irgendwie bestimmt schon 2 Wochen dran...
... und dann brauche ich nur ein q

nochmals Danke und 
lg
loisl


----------

